# Eclipse zeigt keine Documentation bei eigener Methode



## OnDemand (23. Nov 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage zu Eclipse. Wenn ich eine API Methode in der Vorschlagliste markiere, erhalte ich im gelben Feld eine Beschreibung etc.

Wenn ich das selbe mit einer eigenen Methode mache, kommt da nix. Kann mir jemand sagen warum?

Mein Java-Doc-Kommi sieht bei der Methode zb so aus:


```
/**
	 * Produktgruppe blabla
	 * 
	 * @param produktgruppe
	 */
	public void setProductGroup(String produktgruppe) {
		this.produktgruppe = produktgruppe;
	}
```

Ich bin blöd....hab das Kommi am Setter, statt am Getter hinterlegt :lol:

Wie kann man eigentlich hier Threads schließen ?


----------



## Tucan (3. Dez 2014)

Themen schließen geht anscheinend nicht, lass den Thread einfach offen oder schreib ganz groß @tot


----------



## JavaMeister (3. Dez 2014)

> Themen schließen geht anscheinend nicht, lass den Thread einfach offen oder schreib ganz groß @tot



Bitte unterlasse den Spam.


----------

